# Panic Away for Panic Attacks and General Anxiety



## CWhelan65 (Sep 18, 2012)

Panic AwaySorry....I'm not sure if I inserted the link correctly.I started using this online program and it's really helping me. It's a very sympathetic and sensible approach to curing panic attacks and general anxiety. I only paid $67 for the digital version. I was skeptical at first, so I signed up for the free emails and then I really got interested. There are also videos and a support forum included.I've been suffering with panic attacks on and off for 13 years and I'm very optimistic about this program. At least sign up for the free emails to start. Best wishes...and remember you're not alone....there IS hope!


----------



## CWhelan65 (Sep 18, 2012)

CWhelan65 said:


> Panic AwaySorry....I'm not sure if I inserted the link correctly.I started using this online program and it's really helping me. It's a very sympathetic and sensible approach to curing panic attacks and general anxiety. I only paid $67 for the digital version. I was skeptical at first, so I signed up for the free emails and then I really got interested. There are also videos and a support forum included.I've been suffering with panic attacks on and off for 13 years and I'm very optimistic about this program. At least sign up for the free emails to start. Best wishes...and remember you're not alone....there IS hope!


I have to admit...the first page looks a little scammy.....but please watch the videos and get the free emails. It's not a scam at all. This man has a really great program. It makes a lot of sense and it's working for me.







)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Glad to hear it is helping you. There is a lot of things out there that can help panic attacks, hopefully this will keep working for you and make things a lot better.


----------

